

Ask HN : Can we see who down voted us? - bo_Olean

I've just seen minus (-) in-front of my comments, not who did it. Is is true with more karma we can see who down voted us ?
======
mooism2
It's not true. You can never see who downvoted you (a good thing, imo).

~~~
bo_Olean
I heard, more and more such features get unlocked when you get more karma.
Thanks for making it clear about down vote stuff.

~~~
mooism2
The ability _to_ downvote gets unlocked when you get enough karma. There are
other abilities (e.g. creating a poll, flagging posts). I don't know whether
there's a definitive list with thresholds anywhere (possibly in the Arc source
code to HN).

